# My First Litter(s)



## southerncharmmice (Oct 1, 2016)

It's been a while since I've been on here, but a lot of exciting things have happened!

A while back I came across three mice that a woman was trying to give to PetSmart even though they had not come from there. Her reasoning was that the females were probably pregnant and she didn't want to deal with babies.
Well, at the time, I was in PetSmart shopping for supplies. On a whim, I offered to take them. I didn't want to see them, especially if they were pregnant, left at PetSmart. Plus, I am super curious about mice babies and raising them and I have the setup for it. I also have homes aligned for several of the babies and am prepared to keep the rest if I cannot find homes. So, I brought the females home.
There was a black and white female who I named Jess, a yellow female who I named Riley, and a male who I am still searching for a name for.

The two females definitely were pregnant and had their babies. Jess had her babies on the 23rd and Riley had her babies on the 21st. Jess has 9 babies and Riley had 10 babies.

All of the babies are doing wonderful and I have had a fun experience in raising them so far. I thought I would share some photos here for fun!

*Jess' Litter*








6 days old

*Riley's Litter*








5 days old









8 days old









8 days old

Also, in the last picture of Riley's babies, does anyone know what color the top two babies are? I know that the bottom one is brindle, but I cannot figure out the top two!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations on the litters 

Those two look like sooty recessive yellow. The sootyness should fade a little as they get older to be a bit more of an even yellow all around.


----------



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

Glad they went to a home that is willing to care for them! 

They look so adorable! Good luck, keep us updated if you can with pictures!


----------

